# Marco Drain Machines



## JGT (Jan 15, 2017)

Hey Guys, 
I know they went out of business a few years back, wondering if anyone has an info on some used ones someone is selling? or some insider info i dont know about lol.

im just stuck on using marco, i absolutely love it and cant change to anything else.

Any info would be great:thumbup:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I threw my last Marco away over 40 years ago. They were junk then and they are junk now. Perhaps it's time to buy a real machine?

Mark


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

JGT said:


> Hey Guys,
> I know they went out of business a few years back, wondering if anyone has an info on some used ones someone is selling? or some insider info i dont know about lol.
> 
> im just stuck on using marco, i absolutely love it and cant change to anything else.
> ...


Here's a link that should help

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## JGT (Jan 15, 2017)

Debo22 said:


> Here's a link that should help
> 
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


apologies 

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/lets-try-agian-70961/#post1058041


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

https://for-sale.yakaz.com/marco-drain-machine

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/search/sso?sort=rel&query=drain%20snake&srchType=T

https://www.govdeals.com/?fa=Main.Item&itemid=975&acctid=3954


----------



## Calrooter (Feb 7, 2017)

I love my pick-a-pak, never used the automatic feed, (remove it), feed by hand only.
Last year we got 3 from eBay, 1 with the metal drum which is only for "display" in our "weird gallery" at our office.
I take care of mine with passion! and yes, I tried Ridgid, Super bee, Gorlitz and one made by a local supplier... at the end when we have a "hard" tub drain, Marco will save the day! 
Try eBay or Craigslist, if you google it there is a company http://mystelco.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=475163
I tried and never get a response.


----------



## JGT (Jan 15, 2017)

Calrooter said:


> I love my pick-a-pak, never used the automatic feed, (remove it), feed by hand only.
> Last year we got 3 from eBay, 1 with the metal drum which is only for "display" in our "weird gallery" at our office.
> I take care of mine with passion! and yes, I tried Ridgid, Super bee, Gorlitz and one made by a local supplier... at the end when we have a "hard" tub drain, Marco will save the day!
> Try eBay or Craigslist, if you google it there is a company http://mystelco.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=475163
> I tried and never get a response.



i remove the auto feed as well , its the best to get through any tight P-trap, and the drum is super easy to take off, i tried that website, no response either, so i phoned them , and they said they couldnt help me, the guy who set up their website put EVERYTHING on it, stuff they dont even have lol so that was a no go


----------



## Calrooter (Feb 7, 2017)

300.00 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARCO-Pik-a-Pak-PICK-A-PAK-SNAKE-DRAIN-CLEANER-FREE-SHIPPING-/192092873141?hash=item2cb9a0a1b5:g:RxEAAOSw5cNYZImH


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

JGT said:


> Hey Guys,
> I know they went out of business a few years back, wondering if anyone has an info on some used ones someone is selling? or some insider info i dont know about lol.
> 
> im just stuck on using marco, i absolutely love it and cant change to anything else.
> ...














The first step in kicking an addiction is to admit that you have a problem. There's help.


----------



## JGT (Jan 15, 2017)

Calrooter said:


> 300.00
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARCO-Pik-a-Pak-PICK-A-PAK-SNAKE-DRAIN-CLEANER-FREE-SHIPPING-/192092873141?hash=item2cb9a0a1b5:g:RxEAAOSw5cNYZImH


yeah dude, thats been on ebay forever, its too much, old as hell too lol


----------



## JGT (Jan 15, 2017)

Tommy plumber said:


> The first step in kicking an addiction is to admit that you have a problem. There's help.


should talk to the site admins, to add a "dislike" button to posts lol


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

JGT said:


> should talk to the site admins, to add a "dislike" button to posts lol













I was equating your love of Marco drain cleaning machines to an addiction. It was an attempt at humor, no offense meant.


----------



## JGT (Jan 15, 2017)

Tommy plumber said:


> I was equating your love of Marco drain cleaning machines to an addiction. It was an attempt at humor, no offense meant.


Tommy buddy!! my post was sarcasm lol, no offence taken :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Keith/Renee2021 (10 mo ago)

JGT said:


> Hey Guys,
> I know they went out of business a few years back, wondering if anyone has an info on some used ones someone is selling? or some insider info i dont know about lol.
> 
> im just stuck on using marco, i absolutely love it and cant change to anything else.
> ...


I have a few Brand new P 70 machine torque tubes.
Any interest in them?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Keith/Renee2021 said:


> I have a few Brand new P 70 machine torque tubes.
> Any interest in them?


With the way you look, I am sure they are used but well greased! 🤣


----------



## Keith/Renee2021 (10 mo ago)

Okay !!
I see you have issues …

I am not selling your mother !!
Stop being stupid.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Keith/Renee2021 said:


> Okay !!
> I see you have issues …
> 
> I am not selling your mother !!
> Stop being stupid.


If you want to stop being stupid you can abide by forum rules and post a proper introduction. You will only get razzed until you are vetted. We’ll talk about your issues later on.


----------

